# What are your strange fears?



## Kacheena (Mar 31, 2016)

"Everyone has a fear, rather it be common or uncommon, big or small."
-Anonymous

Hey everyone ! 
This thread's prompt: *What are your strange/uncommon fears?*

Here are my strange fears:
?Whenever I go to Disneyland, I will never be seen on the Jungle Cruise ride. Why? I *hate* robotic animals. Those fake elephants, giraffes, alligators, etc., that are scattered within the fake jungle? Haha, nope. I feel as if they're going to somehow come to life and attack me. To make it worse, the animals move rigidly. If I ride on the Jungle Cruise ride (probably forced to), my eyes would be closed the entire time.
?More fake animals. ;-; I hate the fake flamingoes at the Flamingo Hotel in Las Vegas. When I was little, I would cry upon seeing those giant, plastic flamingoes out in the hotel's backyard. The weird thing is, I'm only afraid of fake flamingoes, and I have no feelings towards other fake animals like rhinos. *Bonus story: after crying about these fake flamingoes, I walked over to the pen full of real flamingoes.

*TL;DR: I hate fake animals*

Well, those are my strange fears! What are yours?​


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2016)

My most recent and biggest fear is stepping on snails by accident. I feel like snails are one of the most innocent creatures and they are so defenseless. The worst part is they like to come out at night during the spring and summer so they are impossible to see. If I walk through the grass in the yard I take my phone light and tip toe trough the grass with the utter most care and caution.


----------



## tomothy (Mar 31, 2016)

idk if this is strange but im really scared of windows when it's dark out?? like i feel like theres gonna be some creepo clown or whatever out there with a knife ready to kill me so i always close the curtains when it starts getting dark


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2016)

Lemon Pop said:


> idk if this is strange but im really scared of windows when it's dark out?? like i feel like theres gonna be some creepo clown or whatever out there with a knife ready to kill me so i always close the curtains when it starts getting dark



I know exactly how you feel about this.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

being exposed as a grapefru-......never mind


----------



## Heyden (Mar 31, 2016)

flying insects


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2016)

Heyden said:


> flying insects




OMG   

they are so unpredictable 
the thought of them flying into your ear or mouth is the worst


----------



## Diancie (Mar 31, 2016)

Any big spider or cockroach on the ground scares me. Like I won't even step into the room.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

Heyden said:


> flying insects



same^^^^^^^


----------



## tomothy (Mar 31, 2016)

Infinity said:


> OMG
> 
> they are so unpredictable
> the thought of them flying into your ear or mouth is the worst



omg once in elementary school like in 3rd or 2nd grade a fly flew into my mouth


----------



## Kacheena (Mar 31, 2016)

Lemon Pop said:


> omg once in elementary school like in 3rd or 2nd grade a fly flew into my mouth



ew, i remember running the mile and a bug flew in my mouth.

;-; *shudders*


----------



## Radda (Mar 31, 2016)

Maybe trypophobia,you think holes aint bad but I'm sorry but I'll post pics
I went through hell to get these ew -M-...



Spoiler: Click at your own demise,Dont say I didnt warn you






Spoiler: You really shouldnt.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 31, 2016)

Fear of Jambette...Oh wait that's normal


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2016)

Radda said:


> Maybe trypophobia,you think holes aint bad but I'm sorry but I'll post pics
> I went through hell to get these ew -M-...
> 
> 
> ...



lol that hand looks like an overcooked pizza XDDD


----------



## Kacheena (Mar 31, 2016)

Radda said:


> Maybe trypophobia,you think holes aint bad but I'm sorry but I'll post pics
> I went through hell to get these ew -M-...
> 
> 
> ...



omGGG NOO. WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS ???


----------



## ellarella (Mar 31, 2016)

Crossing any kind of bridge. I really don't like it.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2016)

No now hear me out. I'm terrified of escalators. Like, I can occasionally muster the courage to go up an escalator, but it's been years since I've been able to go down one. 
I always take the stairs or an elevator.


----------



## romancement (Mar 31, 2016)

Escalators, don't trust those *******s


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 31, 2016)

Elevators. Just no. God no.


----------



## seliph (Mar 31, 2016)

Heyden said:


> flying insects



This basically, and the bigger they are the worse they are so like keep butterflies away from me thanks

Also I hate mirrors when it's dark or I'm alone, and I never look into my own eyes in them unless I have an eyelash in there it's freaky. Basements also don't sit right with me but that may be normal idk.



Radda said:


> Maybe trypophobia,you think holes aint bad but I'm sorry but I'll post pics
> I went through hell to get these ew -M-...
> 
> 
> ...


That isn't strange at all it's like one of the most common fears ever...


----------



## Hbear (Mar 31, 2016)

My boyfriend is afraid of moths terribly because one flew into his ear when he was younger and got stuck... So all he could hear was its buzzing for a few days.

I'm afraid of tornadoes. I'm not sure where it came from, but every time I have a nightmare, there's a tornado involved. No idea. I like thunder storms, but I am terrified of tornadoes.


----------



## radioloves (Mar 31, 2016)

I had a fear when I was little that if I didn't build a tower with my big fluffy pillows the dark shadows will watch me sleep and torture me lol


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 31, 2016)

Besides me being scared of spiders, heights, and small spaces.... a weird one is I'm afraid of going to the grocery store alone. I don't mind being in crowds or anything, I just hate going alone for whatever reason and it gives me anxiety. u.u


----------



## Stil (Mar 31, 2016)

My second biggest fear is being diagnosed with a terminal illness. That would be so scary.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2016)

Lemon Pop said:


> idk if this is strange but im really scared of windows when it's dark out?? like i feel like theres gonna be some creepo clown or whatever out there with a knife ready to kill me so i always close the curtains when it starts getting dark



Same. I'm a huge scaredy cat at night, even though I prefer to stay up at night


----------



## milkyi (Mar 31, 2016)

Finnian said:


> No now hear me out. I'm terrified of escalators. Like, I can occasionally muster the courage to go up an escalator, but it's been years since I've been able to go down one.
> I always take the stairs or an elevator.



It's more like the opposite for me aha. I'm absolutely terrified of elevators. I'm just really scared that someday the elevator is gonna stop and I'm going to be stuck in there forever, or it will just completely drop down and the top of the elevator will come down and kill me.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 31, 2016)

I hate lawnmowers and chainsaws. It just seems like it would be horrible to be killed with one of 'em...and messy, too. 

I always walk on the other side of the street of someone mowing their lawn.


----------



## Kacheena (Mar 31, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> I hate lawnmowers and chainsaws. It just seems like it would be horrible to be killed with one of 'em...and messy, too.
> 
> I always walk on the other side of the street of someone mowing their lawn.




probably from horror movies >.<


----------



## LoserMom (Mar 31, 2016)

Finnian said:


> No now hear me out. I'm terrified of escalators. Like, I can occasionally muster the courage to go up an escalator, but it's been years since I've been able to go down one.
> I always take the stairs or an elevator.



My fear is kind of similar to that! I get scared going *up* a set of stairs or an escalator. I have no problem going down though. I always feel like when I'm going up, I'm going to fall backwards or someone in front of me is going to fall backwards and take everyone down with them!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Bees.

I could get a splinter and I'll literally whip out a knife and dig it out without a second thought, but if you put a bee near me I shrivel up and shake like a chihuahua. I don't really know why, they just horrify me.

One time a bee got trapped in the city bus as I was on my way home from classes. That was a special hell as I froze in place feeling it crawl up my arm.

Not lil' bumbles tho - just everything else.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm scared of graveyards. Day or night it doesn't matter they are creepy and I won't even look towards the same direction with one nearby, I turn my head. I'm also afraid of math. I've always been bad at math since I was born. It's just not my thing. I went to fill out a job application today at some place my sister wanted me to go and the application also had a 3 page test thing you had to fill out and It was math... I looked at my sister like -.-


----------



## Dae Min (Mar 31, 2016)

Whenever I walk behind a car, I'm always afraid that it'd back up and hit me (even if it's parked with no one inside it).

If I'm underneath a flock of birds, I'm paranoid about getting pooped on. 

Zombies are terrifying!

And if there's a spider in my room, it's my number one priority to eliminate it. A few days ago, I dragged a clunky vacuum onto my bed and used it to suck a spider off the ceiling. My heart was beating so fast. D:


----------



## Vickie (Apr 1, 2016)

♥_ lizards, i just hate them!!
i just can't stand their scales :c _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 1, 2016)

Bugs. This may not seem strange, since a lot of people have some kinda fear towards insects but mine is extreme. If there's any kind of bug in any room I REFUSE to be in that room.
When I'm outside I'm pretty much in constant fear I'll see one and freak. I remember like last year during my work break, one landed on me and I had no idea, until a co worker pointed it out and I screamed so bad everyone inside thought I was being murdered.

Umm... and thanks to Final destination- tanning booths, even though I still use them. & driving behind log trucks.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 1, 2016)

I have an irrational fear of pool drains. Have no idea why, but the thought of it gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Elov (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm scared of people. x)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 1, 2016)

Please don't mock me for this, but...



Spoiler: Warning! The following is based on an entirely true story!



I haven't liked Janken since NakaTeleeli's LP of The Legendary Starfy, at part 44, around 2 minutes in. Since then, I haven't been able to look at it the same way anymore. I haven't been able to look at Maud Pie or Hearth Breakers the same way that I would have if I never watched the LP.


----------



## Kacheena (Apr 1, 2016)

Elov said:


> I'm scared of people. x)



oh. woah, must be scared everyday


----------



## inkling (Apr 1, 2016)

im scared of being coming homeless and I am also scared of losing my freedom and the feeling of being trapped with the escape


----------



## Sig (Apr 2, 2016)

meat


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2016)

loud sounds make me anxious but strangely i LOVE the sound of thunder, the louder the better!!!


----------



## jiny (Apr 2, 2016)

going somewhere alone ugh


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 2, 2016)

bees


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty much everything, I mean I get anxious about everything once in a while and over think it and freak myself out and don't want to ever leave my room, but my only real fear is the unknown, and aliens.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 3, 2016)

Fire drills and elevators. ><


----------



## Locket (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a fear of stairs. I knwo its wierd, but I hate walking down stairs that are over 1 story, esp with nothing to hold onto.


----------



## Kacheena (Apr 5, 2016)

sakura miku said:


> meat



like... animal meat?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 5, 2016)

Clustered....h-holes....//shivers just typing this out

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh the word "clustered" is just horrible I'm shaking no jk omfg


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

I used to be terrified of big dogs

I'm always worried my dad is gonna find out about my online life

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bees too, oh god


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 7, 2016)

Needles. Which I know isn't uncommon, but people consider my fear to be strange because I won't even go for blood work to find out why I'm dying. My doctor prescribed me Valium to get it done and it didn't help at all. I cannot do needles, or most sharp objects. In the words of tumblr users, "I just can't even."


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

my own eye-lashes, the pain of them getting in your eyes is terrible, i wouldnt wish that on even my worst enemy............well i can think of a few people id wish that on...........


----------



## Kacheena (Apr 7, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> my own eye-lashes, the pain of them getting in your eyes is terrible, i wouldnt wish that on even my worst enemy............well i can think of a few people id wish that on...........



Haha, ik how you feel ;-; sometimes my eyelashes bend inwards and stab my eyes.


----------



## Hurplepippo (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm scared of a bunch of irrational things. Blame the anxiety disorder.

1. My glasses randomly cracking and the glass getting into my eye.
2. Gravity randomly stopping and all of us just float away and explode in space
3. Oxygen just disappearing and all of us exploding
4. The Internet becoming full. So much loss of information and data for the good of mankind.
5. Couldn't even walk into the science labs, for fear of me exploding the school.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## LethalLulu (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a very severe phobia that I cannot share...
I have only heard of one other random person on the internet having this same fear as me, and it doesn't even have a name so.
And I can't look up anything about it, because if I see one picture of it, I'm shaking and sobbing for literally hours.  

The amount of times I've been called a freak for my phobia are way too high.

The cool thing about having a phobia, though, is I am really good at acting out fear.  I've freaked out a handful of my friends with it, haha.  I'm not a great actor, but man I can pull that off flawlessly.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 8, 2016)

Ovens. Like, seriously. *Ovens.* I can't stand the heat, small space and the fire. I can't touch it without cringing back for minutes.


----------



## jasond3 (Apr 8, 2016)

Idk why but I can't really handle horror movies, it's not strange because everyone is scared when watching horror movies but for me I stay awake all night and I keep having that movie burned into my brain. How odd some movies aren't as scary to others but I'm afraid of every horror movie. When I was little I wasn't scared but now I just feel so unsecure


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 8, 2016)

jasond3 said:


> Idk why but I can't really handle horror movies, it's not strange because everyone is scared when watching horror movies but for me I stay awake all night and I keep having that movie burned into my brain. How odd some movies aren't as scary to others but I'm afraid of every horror movie. When I was little I wasn't scared but now I just feel so unsecure



nah I get you 100% on this. 
I think it was cause when I was like 15 my best friend forced me to watch the ring. since then I've been scarred and won't watch a single horror movie. before that, they didn't do much. now... hellllll no. won't even watch previews on commercials half the time.


----------



## focus (Apr 8, 2016)

im emetophobic meaning i am PETRIFIED of vomit. whether it be me who's vomiting, someone else, it's just there on the floor, it smells like vomit, or i feel like i'm going to vomit, i always end up having a panic attack. i know the concept of vomiting is not scary but in fact natural but i just can't help it lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

strangely enough i hate little spiders but i LOVE LOVE LOVE big spiders, the bigger the better!!


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 8, 2016)

Clustered holes -shudders-  
Dying


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 8, 2016)

cooking. it stresses me out so much and i always get Ultra Anxious when i have to cook because i'm sure i will mess up


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 8, 2016)

large apes and those robot dogs the military has


----------



## seliph (Apr 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> cooking. it stresses me out so much and i always get Ultra Anxious when i have to cook because i'm sure i will mess up



Same omg.
Boiling water scares me the most, I know someone who got scalded pretty bad so every time I boil noodles or something I'm just screaming inside.


----------



## Catparent (Apr 8, 2016)

idk if this can be categorized as a "strange fear" because its actually a phobia and not just really a general "I hope this never happens to me" but a lot of people think its a weird phobia to have.
I can't deal with veins, at all. Like, its hard to explain to people because they're like "but you have them! you see them all the time!" and like, sure man, but when I do notice mine it stresses me out to no end. It's only really inner arm veins, and when I notice them or someone grabs/touches my wrist or inner elbow I have to take a minute and calm down and hug my arms to my chest because it freaks me out. And when people show theirs I freak out or when they talk about them I start to get really anxious.
The worst is when I have to get blood drawn, I have to lay down so I don't faint and I cry like a baby the whole time, its terrible. 
Even talking about it now is really uncomfortable lmao ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Saylor (Apr 8, 2016)

Lemon Pop said:


> idk if this is strange but im really scared of windows when it's dark out?? like i feel like theres gonna be some creepo clown or whatever out there with a knife ready to kill me so i always close the curtains when it starts getting dark


Same! I always keep my curtains closed once it's dark out and I'm afraid of opening them because I half expect there'll be someone just standing there and staring at me if I do. I'm afraid of looking into mirrors when it's dark as well.

I also become oddly uncomfortable whenever I'm trying to sleep at night and I have my feet dangling off the end of my bed. There's a part of me that worries someone will come up and grab them which doesn't make very much sense as I sleep on a mattress on the floor so there's nothing that could even get underneath my bed, but I get freaked out anyway.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> cooking. it stresses me out so much and i always get Ultra Anxious when i have to cook because i'm sure i will mess up



I know exactly what you mean...


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm afraid of vomit. When I see someone throwing up I go lightheaded and I feel really dizzy, it's so strange. I used to cry a lot when I saw people throw up, it just really freaks me out. Not sure why! My body just kind of tells me "THAT'S BAD AND YOU SHOULD BE TERRIFIED" and my heart starts racing. My fear of vomit is not as bad as it used to be... I mean I'm glad I have never thrown up myself (I'm sure I did when I was a baby but I don't remember it) because I'd probably be traumatised! x3

I also hate the dark.  I hated having to study Media at school 'cause we analysed horror movie trailers and I hated having to watch them because I would never be able to sleep at night afterwards. **** that ****.


----------



## Kacheena (Apr 9, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> large apes and those robot dogs the military has



robot dogs??? i have never heard of these lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 9, 2016)

Kacheena said:


> robot dogs??? i have never heard of these lol



These things I think is what they're talking about.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> These things I think is what they're talking about.



but robots are cute!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 9, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> but robots are cute!!!







I agree 100%, all the robots!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I agree 100%, all the robots!



HOLY CRAP, i want one!!!!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 9, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> HOLY CRAP, i want one!!!!!!



Me too, mostly for scaring purposes, but also for sexy spider dances. Too bad they're like $800 RIP


----------



## Aquari (Apr 9, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Me too, mostly for scaring purposes, but also for sexy spider dances. Too bad they're like $800 RIP



800 is actually not that bad for this particular robot, i thought it would be like 2,000 XD


----------



## Kacheena (Apr 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> These things I think is what they're talking about.



omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

no


----------



## Kacheena (Apr 16, 2016)

why would he kick it though


----------



## Aloha (Apr 16, 2016)

Recently,there was news about some female tourist who went to Mexico and she was walking somewhere and some camera on the street caught footage of a man running up behind her,flipping her skirt up,and pulling her garment down.She fell down and quickly put it back on.But by then he disappeared.

I live in New York,near NYC,so nothing like that happens here,but I still have an irrational fear,especially yesterday,because I went out for the first time in forever,in a dress,slightly above knee length.


----------



## Miii (Apr 16, 2016)

When I was little, I was terrified of my feet being sucked into the vacuum cleaner when my mom was vacuuming xD I'm 22, and I know it's ridiculous, but I still feel the same anxiety when vacuums get too close to my feet... Like I won't have toes anymore if it touches me lol


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

Confrontation. 

I don't know why. I've just always had a fear of having a fight. While this is true, I also have no problem arguing with siblings at home ?*but it's just during class or with my friends, or with my theatre teachers. I'm not sure what I'm afraid of with it exactly, because I only get angry when it's logical to get angry and I almost never let true spite or grudges be held about things that are stupid. I know I wouldn't have anything to lose in the arguments, and that I wouldn't feel stupid by being proved wrong, but I still feel super duper scared. So I always end up pretending that nothing is wrong, even if that just makes my hatred grow stronger for the person in question. 

Super unhealthy. I know. Hah. 

I also really hate spiders.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh the flying insects thing for sure!
I was once trapped in my room with a crane fly? I think that's what they're called. Anyway, it flew into my ceiling light and then kept flying up and down bumping into the flor and back into the light. Honestly if I wasn't terrified.
I used to be quite scared of birds too when I was younger, for a similar reason I guess. I was always worried that when one Lee near me they were going to crash right into me or something....thankfully that's something I got over

Also have an irrational fear every time I have to have an mri scan....I'm holding on to that buzzer for dear life. I end up lying there thinking that if there was a fire now the nurses outside would just run and save themselves and I'd be stuck in the machine. 
I'm very claustrophobic though so that's where it comes from


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

I hate all bugs but most of all I can't stand stinkbugs. Especially in the fall when they're everywhere and flying in my god damn house. -.-

I also fear skunks. I mean I never encountered one in my life but I am usually outside late at night and I can smell their stink so I am afraid one might jump me and spray me.


----------



## kitsunesoul (Apr 18, 2016)

Hmm not sure if i have a strange fear, but a friend of mine did have a fear of the moon. He would never look at it cause it freaked him out. Said it just seems unnatural for it to be so big and just floating there. He hated the moon. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 18, 2016)

running, because im afraid i'll fall


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 18, 2016)

Masculine, Cishet Men™ ("Bros") being loud
literally makes me feel like im about to start crying or suffocate


----------



## N a t (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm terrified of dying alone lol


----------



## piichinu (Oct 13, 2016)

lmaoo..losin my vape ayy jk jk i think what's really scary is the universe and like god lol


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm scared of any flying insect. Even actual flys I can't stand. Have a complete fit if any of them come near me. Also have a massive fear of the ocean. More so about what is underneath my feet when I'm in there that I can't see. I haven't been in the ocean for years, not since I was a kid, but I still remember that fear of not knowing what was in there with me. I'm fine with pools and things but the ocean is just so vast and deep. Even the thought scares me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> Masculine, Cishet Men™ ("Bros") being loud
> literally makes me feel like im about to start crying or suffocate



Yeah those are annoying as ****, and yeah they scare me how they even turn out like that .-.

Also yeah, I really get creeped out by large empty and dark houses like my grandma's place I wouldn't sleep there alone for life.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 13, 2016)

When I was a kid I had a fear of seesaws...I just knew if I got on one, I would somehow fall underneath it and get crushed to death..Seesaws still make me cringe...Clowns and antique dolls scare me too..everybody knows that antique dolls come to life at night..


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 14, 2016)

i'm terrified of geese. it's really silly but when i was little i had a dream that mother goose (the nursery rhyme character) was chasing after me and honking really loud at me and then she ate me ;~; and since then they have just creeped me out so bad. they are so big and honk so loud and they run at you and ughhhhh

i'm also pretty scared of butterflies. their legs are so long and thin and their tongues omg so gross and unnatural

but my main fear is of teeth. like i can look at my mouth fine but extracted teeth freak me out SO MUCH. and especially any kind of misshapen / malformed teeth, any of those diseases where people have lots of extra teeth in their mouth, any of those halloween costumes with huge creepy pointy teeth.... ugh
and i often have nightmares of my teeth falling out or even worse, crumbling in my mouth
teeth are the worst omg


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't know if this beats the "strange" scale but I am afraid of *maps.*

okokookokkok before you start telling me i'm insane, I also have a fear of being lost at sea, so when I look at maps (like google earth/satelite view) and look at the water, I feel like i'm going to be lost and that I'm drowning. I also hate when people move the map across an ocean or mountain in google earth, it makes me want to be sick and it's extremely terrifying.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 14, 2016)

Bridges. My only actual fear lol.


----------



## chaicow (Oct 14, 2016)

I have some pretty weird fears. I am kind of scared of holes. I'm not scared of falling into holes but rather I'm afraid of looking at holes. A few holes are fine but it gets kind of gross when there are multiple holes. I heard that the fear holes is actually a thing though. It's called trypophobia and it's the irrational fear of looking at holes. I do feel like its an irrational fear but holes give me the chills. 

I am also afraid of germs. I don't like touching cash, coins, door handles, anything in the restroom, etc. I just really hate germs. I don't share food or double dip either. I don't eve. Double dip when I'm the only one using the dip. I just really hate germs.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 14, 2016)

I am terrified of flies.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 14, 2016)

Mine would be Squirrels. IkIk, most are harmless. But they could be carrying rabies. And seeing as how they are too common, there could be a chance of encountering one. I'd feel defenseless when I encounter one up close.

I'm also afraid of the Emergency Alert System noise. Startles me every time and I get scared of it after it happens because it could happen again at any time.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

im scared of opening library books because once a big spider was squashed all over the page .-.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 15, 2016)

I think I have a lowkey fear of technology glitching. It's not something I'm really conscious of while I go about my day but I've had a lot of nightmares about things like my computer crashing and displaying a weird message or my AC town corrupting and spawning weird things.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Spiders!!! Also I really don't like uncovered windows when it is dark out. People could see me, but I can't see them and it freaks me out.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

Rodents. I have medieval sensibilities. Those giant pests are awful. Also bugs like lice and bedbugs but that's thanks to my old job. I taught in a very impoverished area of the city.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2016)

Someone playing Widowmaker or Symmetra in my team. And torbjorn


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 16, 2016)

Aerate said:


> Someone playing Widowmaker or Symmetra in my team. And torbjorn



genji mains


----------



## Milleram (Oct 16, 2016)

For the longest time I've been afraid of butterflies and moths. I can deal with most other flying insects like flies and bees, but butterflies and moths seem to have such irregular flight patterns. Plus I hate their big wings. They're really gross. DX


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

I was just thinking, and sometimes I feel like my teeth are really loose, even though they aren't. I'm afraid that they'll come out really easily if I'm not careful.


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a huge fear of loud noises. Last week my fire alarm went of lf in the middle of the night and I was shivering so much out of fear. I picked up my water glass to try to calm myself down with a drink, and I ended up shaking so much that it fell out of my hand and shattered. Whenever there are fire drills and school, I usually go to the school counselor after because she's the only one who can help me calm down


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 17, 2016)

This is not a strange fear, but it scared the heck out of me.

I rented a condo with my siblings over the weekend. We went to a Horror festival, and watched a bunch of scary movies. One was about a bear killing people. Last night, we were walking back to our condo, and heard a really loud clanging noise. We didn't think much about it. We took a short cut through the dark alley, and walked right up to a big  black bear. It had knocked over a giant dumpster. We turned and walked quickly away, then ran like hell. 

Our hearts were pounding, and I was thinking how it was like we were in a horror film. The bear would kill each one of us one by one.  My older sister would go first, because she was hysterical and even screamed a few times. If it decided to run, it would chase the screamer.lol.  My younger sister would get it when she went outside to smoke. It would break through the glass kitchen door ( that's next to the table where I was sitting ) and grab me. My brother and his wife would be the survivors. Because most horror films have one or two that get away. Lol.


----------



## ZoeNeko (Oct 17, 2016)

Blind and deaf people.


----------



## vel (Oct 17, 2016)

seeing things from the corner of my eye, like i think i see a spider or bee and i go to full out spasm/panic/abort mode


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2016)

when i feel something on any part of my body i instantly jerk & everyone's like lol ok wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -

idk if that counts as a fear lol

but i am scared of bridges.. whenever im crossing one i have a major spaz attack like im about to die


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

i have an irrational fear of needles


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm scared of stepping on anything slimy, like slugs, snails or worms. The thought of slimy guts scares me because I'm such a neat-freak


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 19, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm also afraid of the Emergency Alert System noise. Startles me every time and I get scared of it after it happens because it could happen again at any time.



Curse you EAS! Now I'll never know the full Dragons: Riders of Berk Pilot Special because of you!!!!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2016)

I can't stand certain sounds like finger clicking and fly buzzing


----------

